# Thanks Cappy, the ribs were great.



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 12, 2006)

What a great time.  Just finished unpacking from a week in Ocean Island NC.  




Cappy joined us for dinner on Thursday and as usual, he HOOKED us up with some awsome ribs.  He is way too modest about his ribs.  VERY good.





As he said, we did some Shrimp ABT's with horseradish sauce, regular ABT's and some grilled shrimp kabobs with pinapple.  It was some great eating and good fellowship.  


 



Thanks Cappy.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 12, 2006)

lol!  I cook one thing and I get all the thanks!

You're very welcome!  Can't wait till next year!  And thanks for filling me on on Rempe's secret!!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 12, 2006)

Man Cappy is one great  host :!: 
Nice looking bones =P~


----------



## Finney (Aug 12, 2006)

OMG... your head looks as bing as Larry's in the picture.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 12, 2006)

Sounds like a good time was had by all.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 12, 2006)

Great looking groceries! Who's the goofy looking guy in the green and white shirt? :grin:


----------



## WalterSC (Aug 12, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> What a great time.  Just finished unpacking from a week in Ocean Island NC.
> 
> 
> WOW what a feast , hey those ribs look mighty fine!! Looks likes yall were a great time there!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 12, 2006)

Damn, I'm good looking!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 12, 2006)

Looks like a great time!

Jimmy, you're fat!


----------



## Finney (Aug 12, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Looks like a great time!
> 
> Jimmy, you're fat!


His momma say's, "He's big boned".  LOL


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 13, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Looks like a great time!
> 
> Jimmy, you're fat!



That's why I was standing in the back.


----------

